# Letrozole (Femara)



## the nut (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm gonna give letro a try with my cutting diet, as it supposedly assists in getting a hard dry look. As i'm reading, it says it has a half life of 2-4 days, and can take a while to get going. Also, you need to take Letrozole (Femara) for 60 days to get a steady blood plasma level (8). 

I'm gonna run t3 for eight weeks, alternate clen and ecy every 2 weeks, and metformin for the duration. 

How would I fit the femara into the cycle, should I start it ahead of the rest and take it through the duration, or just run it concurrently?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 25, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> I'm gonna give letro a try with my cutting diet, as it supposedly assists in getting a hard dry look. As i'm reading, it says it has a half life of 2-4 days, and can take a while to get going. Also, you need to take Letrozole (Femara) for 60 days to get a steady blood plasma level (8).
> 
> I'm gonna run t3 for eight weeks, alternate clen and ecy every 2 weeks, and metformin for the duration.
> 
> How would I fit the femara into the cycle, should I start it ahead of the rest and take it through the duration, or just run it concurrently?


Concurrently. You can also run it EOD if you want. What is the dose of the T-3 your going to run. I only run it around 28 days at a time ramping up and then back down.

Are you getting ready for a contest. If not why so extreme. Why not just use a good diet and cardio with some green tea as a fat burner. A lot safer and practical my friend.


----------



## the nut (Jul 25, 2006)

No contest, just never had a six pack before. I got twelve weeks to burn as much fat as possible, not that I have plan on having the 6 pack by then, before a cruise. I'm at 245 right now, 17% bf. Lowest I've ever been was 225 at 12% bf. Looked lean, but only saw top 2 abs. 

I wasn't planning on starting for about another month. T3 will start at 25mcg/day and up'd every 6 days by 25mcg up to 100mcg/day, then back down in same manor. 

Letros are 2.5mg, I'm thinking a half pill EOD.

I was gonna go with the Lean Fuel Extreme up until I start, but maybe I'll try the green tea by itself. I'd like to drop another 8-10 pounds before the T3.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 26, 2006)

That is way too much letro. You know it causes estrogen rebound, right. I think using any letro for this purpose is a big mistake. Your joints, lipids, sex drive, glucose utilization, and a plethera of other things will be in poor shape.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 26, 2006)

My bad. I had metformin confused with a diuretic.


----------



## the nut (Jul 26, 2006)

I didn't know it was diuretic... that wasn't in any of the profiles I read. I did know about the side effects and the rebound. I haven't order the letro, yet. I have nolvadex, arimidex, and clomid available. Any recommendations?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 26, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> I didn't know it was diuretic... that wasn't in any of the profiles I read. I did know about the side effects and the rebound. I haven't order the letro, yet. I have nolvadex, arimidex, and clomid available. Any recommendations?


well shit if you have the Arimidex already, run it ed at .50........Are you on any anabolic steroids right now. If not your making a big mistake running this shit to drop B/F. DIET and CARDIO will do the trick.


----------



## the nut (Jul 26, 2006)

I get your point. I've read it a thousand times, Diet and Cardio. I've always been a heavy kid, played ball at 315 pounds. Just like you have these dudes who cant grow without AAS, I always feel like I can't get the super lean look without the drugs. Like I said I gonna continue the cutter for another month, and I hope to drop another 8-10 pounds. I'll see where I'm at and take it from there. 

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## The big guy (Jul 27, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> well shit if you have the Arimidex already, run it ed at .50........Are you on any anabolic steroids right now. If not your making a big mistake running this shit to drop B/F. DIET and CARDIO will do the trick.



I agree you don't need to run all this stuff to get ripped up, especially if you are not using gear, I got down to 7% BF with a good diet and consistant cardio, all I used was a OTC fat burner nothing else, and I don't think it made that much of a difference, its all about being consistant on your diet, cardio and training.


----------

